# Humi beads



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I apologize sincerely if this question (as it probably has) been answered many times in the past. I have several humidors and hundreds of cigars. Great hobby to have. Expensive but great. Anyways I have always struggled with the 70/70 rules. I used to use the old crappy humidifiers that came with the humidor, but I felt them inadequate. I had read on these forums that the beads were the way to go. I had seen info on the heartfelt brand. I read up on their sight and it seemed solid. Unless I am mistaken it seemed like the beads were scientifically made to only hold the % humidity you chose (60,65,or70%). I was under the impression that all the beads did this. So I bought a couple xicar bead humidors. After I let them soak in distilled water and put them in my humidor I found my humidity at like 102%. I instantly took them out and let the humidor dry to reduce the levels before mold occurred. Since then I have had even more difficulty maintaining 70%. Are the heartfelt that good? Will they keep it at 70% no matter how much hydration you put in them / the temperature? Thanks for the imput and again sorry if I am being redundant. I did do a search of the forums but did not find the answers.

Sincerely,
Claes


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you actually SOAK them in distilled water?

I don't use beads at the moment but I was under the impression that you were supposed to mist them with DW until they accumulated some moisture but were not completely full... That way they were able to release or absorb humidity as needed.

I know a more experienced BOTL will chime in to give you a better answer... I am new at this too.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories

:tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You should only moisten about 70 - 80 percent of the beads. Using a spray bottle is the common method. This way the wet beads will give of humidity until your required level is reached and the dry ones will absorb if it spikes a little too high.

I am speaking of Heartfelt as they are the only ones I have experience with. And yes they are as good as advertised.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Heartfelt beads will release moisture when needed and absorb moisture when needed. When I got mine I needed to lower my humidity so I placed them in my humidor without even adding water. It has been slowly lowering my humidity from 74% to 66%, I bought the 65% beads btw. Once my humidor stays around 65% I will mist the heartfelt beads with water so they can store up some moisture just in case the humidity ever drops. Some people swear by heartfelt beads and don't even use hygrometers. I have used the foam humidifiers and xikar gel tubes and it just keeps over humidifying my humidor. Never to 104% but around the high 70s, now I only use the other humidifiers in my tupperware boxes. The gel tubes are supposed to absorb some moisture but they only do so when they are dry not set at a certain humidity point. The gel is porous and becomes bigger and slowly releases humidity but does not do a good job of absorbing moisture, IMHO they just last longer between fills compared to the foam and you can see when it needs to be refilled compared to the foam. I know once my two new humidors are done seasoning I will put in an order for a 1/2 lbs of beads from Heartfelt.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

My 2 cents and Just an option - I've been using silica beads (from a craft store) and they are low maintenance and are holding right at 66% in both my humi's. It was $5 for a 3lb bag, a good budget option if your in a pinch.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As stated above, you simply over moistened the Xikars. Put them in a very dry place for several days, or shoot them with a warm (not hot) hair dryer and start over. 

As far as charging HF beads, I started out misting them and even that cracked some. Now, I put them in a small tupperware with a shot glass of water for 48hrs. I say, "now", but in truth, Ive only done this once. I stumbled on a system of using gel crystals and 70% HF beads in a push/pull arrangement and my box doesn't move from 67%. I only moisten the gel about every month and a half and that's with the AC running 24/7.

In acutality, now would be a great time to get some 65% HF beads. Put them in your too-moist box dry and let them absorb the excess.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

Just to calrify for you guys.

Heartfelt Humidity Beads and the Xikar product are not the same in any way. The Xikar product is a super absorbant polymer and does not control rh in any way, they are in affect a high tech sponge. The Xikar product is supposed to be used with their PG (propylene glycol) solution and the PG is what is suposed to control the rh. If you use straight distilled water with them you will get very high rh levels like you saw.

Heartfelt Humidity Beads are a silica based product that has been treated to maintain a given rh level. They work strictly with distilled water since the beads themselves are engineered to control the rh not the fluid that is in them.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome! Thanks for all the input it answered my questions well. I will be placing an order in for the HF humidifier. Respectfully to those who posted, I do not see the perspective of "cost efficient" humidification. At least to me, if I am dropping $100-$150 a box, and have several boxes of cigars then spending even upwards of $50-75 seems worth it to protect the investment. Again I mean this in the most respectful way. As far as the HF beads go, which one should I get for a 300 count humidor? The small or the medium? I am thinking the small, but would like guidance. Again thank you for your experience.

Claes


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

This calculator might help you determine what you need as far as size is concerned.

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

As a newbie to this site and fairly new to cigar's, this thread has been a big help for me.
Thanks
I will be getting these beads for my (admitedly small) humidor right away.
I certainly appreciate the information everyone is so willing to share!!

Bruce


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wolf4Fun said:


> As a newbie to this site and fairly new to cigar's, this thread has been a big help for me.


This is also informative to me. Been struggling in the summer months to keep humidity where i like it (65-67%). With a new larger humi on the way I'm gonna throw in a order for some beads as everyone seems to have good luck with em. :beerchug:


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Heartfelt beads in my humis and they work very well. Easy to maintain and holds the Rh steady. :tu


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

do not waste you time with any other product.(heartfelt beads) are the only way to go.they are great


----------



## pontiacbird (May 27, 2009)

Viper139 said:


> This calculator might help you determine what you need as far as size is concerned.
> 
> Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories


No intention to threadjack, but someone mentioned using a warm hairdryer (not hot) to dry the HF beads.

I used a hairdryer, but there is really no way to keep it from getting hot. A fair amount of beads have a bluish hue to them. Have they been damaged by the heat of the hairdryer?? :ask:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pontiacbird said:


> No intention to threadjack, but someone mentioned using a warm hairdryer (not hot) to dry the HF beads.
> 
> I used a hairdryer, but there is really no way to keep it from getting hot. A fair amount of beads have a bluish hue to them. Have they been damaged by the heat of the hairdryer?? :ask:


I think your beads wil be ok. The way I dry mine is to put my oven on "warm" and put them on a cookie sheet. I will leave them in the oven just long enough for them to dy out (turn white). Just be careful putting them on the cookie sheet since it is impossible to get them all up off of the floor.


----------



## pontiacbird (May 27, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I think your beads wil be ok. The way I dry mine is to put my oven on "warm" and put them on a cookie sheet. I will leave them in the oven just long enough for them to dy out (turn white). Just be careful putting them on the cookie sheet since it is impossible to get them all up off of the floor.


Definitely a better idea....i had trouble keeping them from flying all over the place like styrofoam :bump2:

I was thinking of putting them in the refrigerator, but the temperature change after taking them out would most likely cause condensation, rendering that method useless. Unless I place them in an open plastic bag in the fridge, then once they turn white (refrigerator removes moisture in air), close up the baggie and let them hit room temperature in the baggie.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Never heard of anyone doing that. Only things I have heard are hair dryer and oven.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

pontiacbird said:


> No intention to threadjack, but someone mentioned using a warm hairdryer (not hot) to dry the HF beads.
> 
> I used a hairdryer, but there is really no way to keep it from getting hot. A fair amount of beads have a bluish hue to them. Have they been damaged by the heat of the hairdryer?? :ask:


Nope, they will be fine.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Viper139 said:


> Nope, they will be fine.


From the man himself! :tu


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Have used heartfelt for a year in my humidor and they have worked great. Great investment


----------



## pontiacbird (May 27, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I think your beads wil be ok. The way I dry mine is to put my oven on "warm" and put them on a cookie sheet. I will leave them in the oven just long enough for them to dy out (turn white). Just be careful putting them on the cookie sheet since it is impossible to get them all up off of the floor.


Using the hairdryer did not work well for me. Beads wind up flying everywhere.

I found that oven is easiest. Let sit while it pre-heats to 350F, then let it sit there until all are white. Takes 10-15 minutes tops. After this, all of the beads were white as snow.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah a lot of thing play a part in the humidity first your gars could be over hydrated, your humidor might be over seasoned, and it probably has a pretty good seal (not a bad thing) but definitely don't "soak" the beads just spritz them till 75% are clear also maybe recalibrate your hygrometers. if it still high put in some dry beads.


----------



## AmericanJedi (Jan 2, 2012)

how long will these beads last


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

If you use distilled water, a long damn time. Years. Decades? The beads are silica and they're porous, so the minerals in tap water can plug them up and make them stop working. Using distilled water (which is free of minerals) prevents this. I use silica kitty litter and have used the same ones for going on two years.


----------

